# Unable to connect.



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't suppose anyone else has been getting the "sorry, but Kindle is unable to connect at this time, please try again later." when the Kindle is showing full bars? I had this problem with my first Kindle, and now my new one started doing it yesterday!  It received the Amazon Daily blog this morning, but I can't get it to connect to the Kindle store, nor have I received any samples I ordered last night. Has anyone else had this issue come up?

Nemo


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Not this morning, but Friday evening. Is it possible all the new Kindlers are overwhelming Amazon's system?

I actually thought my Kindle was broken, because it's always connected on the first try before. But it did connect fine yesterday, so I think it might be a traffic issue.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Nope, I've only ever had that message when I've been in areas with 0 bars. Have you tried either turning it off and then on again or resetting it?


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Khabita said:


> Not this morning, but Friday evening. Is it possible all the new Kindlers are overwhelming Amazon's system?
> 
> I actually thought my Kindle was broken, because it's always connected on the first try before. But it did connect fine yesterday, so I think it might be a traffic issue.


I was hoping it was a traffic issue, too. I'm going to give it to tomorrow, then call customer service and see what they say. And yep, I've tried doing the hard restart and reset. Still no going...

Nemo


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I connected just fine this morning and downloaded my Sunday New York Times.

L


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

When it happened to me on Friday night, I had full bars, but the little cursor was going around and around, and then it finally timed out. It freaked me out, because I have read of people whose Kindles stopped being able to pick up Whispernet, and I did not want to have to send it back to Amazon. (I would miss it too much!) But, as I said in my earlier post, I have been able to connect since then, so I am writing my experience off as a glitch in the comm system somewhere.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Khabita said:


> When it happened to me on Friday night, I had full bars, but the little cursor was going around and around, and then it finally timed out. It freaked me out, because I have read of people whose Kindles stopped being able to pick up Whispernet, and I did not want to have to send it back to Amazon. (I would miss it too much!) But, as I said in my earlier post, I have been able to connect since then, so I am writing my experience off as a glitch in the comm system somewhere.


That's exactly what was happening to me. I just got home from Mass and now it seems to be working, though slowly, and I still haven't gotten my samples from last night. I know what you mean about sending it back, as I've already had to do that once for the same problem. I'm hoping it just traffic or a glitch, too.

Nemo


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Try a soft reset:  ALT  UPARROW  R pressed simultaneously.  Your Kindle will reboot and dump junk it's been remembering.  I've found that usually 'fixes' it if my expected downloads haven't arrived.

Good Luck
Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> I don't suppose anyone else has been getting the "sorry, but Kindle is unable to connect at this time, please try again later." when the Kindle is showing full bars? I had this problem with my first Kindle, and now my new one started doing it yesterday!  It received the Amazon Daily blog this morning, but I can't get it to connect to the Kindle store, nor have I received any samples I ordered last night. Has anyone else had this issue come up?
> 
> Nemo


Got that message once the first day or so I had it... since then, no problem. I think it had to do with my location in the house. I do seem to have "dead zone" where cell phone signal tends to drop.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> I don't suppose anyone else has been getting the "sorry, but Kindle is unable to connect at this time, please try again later." when the Kindle is showing full bars? I had this problem with my first Kindle, and now my new one started doing it yesterday!  It received the Amazon Daily blog this morning, but I can't get it to connect to the Kindle store, nor have I received any samples I ordered last night. Has anyone else had this issue come up?
> 
> Nemo


I had the same thing happen on Friday night so I DL'd it to my computer and transferred it to my Kindle. Whispernet was working fast today for me though.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. It seems to be working fine today (whew!), maybe it was just heavy traffic or something. I don't mind downloading from my computer, but I would have really missed the sample feature. I've found so many new authors I would never think to pick up that way!


Nemo


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I hope this doesn't become a reccurring issue. Nothing I can't stand more than a slow connection!


----------



## KarlZ (Jun 13, 2009)

I too had 5 bars... but got the message. *Does Amazon do maintenance on Friday nights * (I was trying after about 10pm Central Time)? And perhaps then it really doesn't matter. I woke up on Saturday morning to find all my items on my Kindle.
Anybody have troubles with strong signal but "your kindle is unable to connect at this time please try again later" messages at times other than Friday night?


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm thinking it may have been all the new DX owners getting their books loaded at the same time - slowed things down much like it happened when we all got our K2s


----------



## dixiepeep (Jun 10, 2009)

I had this problem too several times so i was thinking the kindle was broken or something.


----------



## cloken21 (Aug 17, 2011)

So my mom's kindle dx is having some issues. It has full bars and whenever you try to get to the store, it says it cannot connect. She tried transferring books from her computer and that doesn't work either. For example, she tried to get a sample of a book and she transferred it to her kindle from her computer. It said on her computer that the sample was on her kindle, then when she goes to look on the kindle, it is not there. It's maddening. I'm starting to think kindle dx's just have a lot more issues than the regular kindle. Has this ever happened to anyone else or does anyone have any solutions? Thanks!


----------

